# Flower essence therapy for reactivity???



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

My trainer recommended some flower essence therapy for Stella's reactivity. I have never heard of it before and was wondering if anyone has tried it or knows anything about it. I did do some research on line and of course every article seemed to tout it as a wonder therapy. Just want to get some input from people on this forum.....

And does it change the dog's personality at all????


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

Do you mean like Bach Rescue Remedy? I would think working on threshold exercises would be better. Did you ever look into B.A.T. Behavioral Adjustment Training http://functionalrewards.com/BAT-basics.pdf


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

Don't know the brand. My trainer just mixed together a concoction. I am working on the reactivity again. It was under control but the last month or so has gotten nuts again. I am taking her to places where she can see other dogs and go as close as I can where she can still sit and pay attention to me. Then she gets cheese in a spraycan (which she loves) for not reacting. I do also have a prong for those moments when she needs to be controlled. Anyhow, the trainer felt she could use some remedies to help calm her down while I continue to train. Just looking for some more info on them....


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

Rescue Remedy - there is a kind just for pets, but you can give the regular. It can't hurt Stella and won't change her personality - but it is calming. I speak from experience - not on my Sting who is friendly and bold, and thinks go to the vet's why not - they love me there, I'm big I can lunge and go meet that other dog, and so on. It really helps, I use it - no side affects. I can see why your trainer would recommend it. I wished I had known about it for a friend's collie who was so afraid of storms. It doesn't hurt to try it and it doesn't cost much.


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

So it should help with dog reactivity???? Won't stop the training of course. Maybe it will make the training easier?


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

If Stella's reactivity is due to fear, then yes, it may help. If her reactivity is like my Stings - who thinks "Wow, another dog - I want to chase, I want to play", then no, the Rescue Remedy will not work. What works with my Sting, is to curve, suddenly break into a jog, turn sharp even into him, so that he has to pay attention to me no matter what is going on. I will use a treat to reward when he follows, but not always. Basically what I do is the Walk In Sync method developed by Alicia Evans, a Colorado trainer -I use her harness and leash. Training videos to download was included in the purchase. My Sting is a big boy - 130 lbs, and yes, I tried the choke collar, all it took was one lunge and he would go from a sit to a lunge almost instantly -and the leash was out of my hands. With the e-collar - in high drive and he could reach his goal - he blew it off. The e-collar did work to train him not to chase after deer on off leash walks. The harness and the walking method which means the dog is walking by your side - you walk together, not him way out in front - that is what has worked with him. Since you have a trainer, it wouldn't hurt to try the drops. If you have doubts about the trainer's method being effective with Stella, and with your hesitation about the drops, it may be better to look elsewhere.


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

I gave Stella the drops this morning and will continue for the next week or 2. I will see if it makes any difference. I just want to make sure the flower essence doesn't have any bad effects on her. Just because something is natural doesn't make it safe....
Stella is a submissive dog. I think sometimes it can be a play, wanna sniff the other dog situation but I believe a lot of times it is fear. How could I know for sure? In any case, let's see what happens...


----------

